
Speaking Chimpanzee - georgecmu
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/speakingbonobo.html
======
georgecmu
Here's a video of Kanzi understanding spoken commands:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxmbjLoUnhk>

